# more_set_input_headers error with Nginx



## Sirotz (Oct 30, 2017)

Good Morning all,

I've used my google-fu and searched the forms but haven't found an answer to this error.  I'm trying out nginx as a reverse proxy for Exchange and setup my config properly.  I know for Linux "more_set_input_headers" requires "nginx-extras" or the "Headers_More" module in BSD.

I complied from source and made sure to select the "Headers_More" option.  It is a fresh 11.1 azure install.  Can anyone point me in a better troubleshooting direction?  The exact error after restart is 

```
nginx: [emerg] unknown directive "more_set_input_headers" in /usr/local/etc/nginx/conf.d/reverseproxy.conf:51
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2017)

Make sure to load the  module in your nginx.conf.


----------



## Sirotz (Oct 30, 2017)

I did not.  I thought building from source would include the module automatically.  (Like statically adding modules to an install)  Thanks for the suggestion.  I will try it out in a little bit.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2017)

Something changed recently, not sure when, but I noticed it with some other modules I use, they're not automatically included or loaded anymore. It seems the options only turn on (or off) the building of the modules but doesn't load or enable them.


----------



## Sirotz (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks SirDice!  That did it.  Yea, I wouldn't have gone down this path for awhile.  I actually removed a pkg install thinking that compiling would include the module.  Thanks again!


----------

